# ramen recipe



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

here is a mix that i realy like .
boil 1 3/4 cups water put the ramen noodles and the chicken flaver pack 
and a pack of lipton cup of soup mix (cream of chicken) for 3 minutes stir well. serve hot.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I like ramen noodles but the flavor packs are usually all MSG which I don't do, but I have used my own seasonings and broth and love them..
Have you ever added a few fresh veggies to them while cooking? or even a few scrambled eggs and a shot of soy or teriyaki sauce? Whole different ball game. Makes a .10cent pack of ramen noodles yummy.


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

Emerald said:


> I like ramen noodles but the flavor packs are usually all MSG which I don't do, but I have used my own seasonings and broth and love them..
> Have you ever added a few fresh veggies to them while cooking? or even a few scrambled eggs and a shot of soy or teriyaki sauce? Whole different ball game. Makes a .10cent pack of ramen noodles yummy.


 i am going to have try both sounds great .


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

*triedthe egg recipe*



Emerald said:


> I like ramen noodles but the flavor packs are usually all MSG which I don't do, but I have used my own seasonings and broth and love them..
> Have you ever added a few fresh veggies to them while cooking? or even a few scrambled eggs and a shot of soy or teriyaki sauce? Whole different ball game. Makes a .10cent pack of ramen noodles yummy.


 i tried the egg and soy sause.
it goes in my recipe book .
it is verry good thanks .
:2thumb:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

testhop said:


> i tried the egg and soy sauce.
> it goes in my recipe book .
> it is verry good thanks .
> :2thumb:


Glad you liked it! The other day I got my Spirooli out(it makes fine/medium spiral cut veggies and slices spiral.) and "spaghetti-ed a bunch of zucchini and added it when cooking the ramen and then added oyster sauce and a couple of the other veggies and it was so yummy! They are like a blank slate that can be just fixed every which way... And sometimes at 10¢ a package it is cheaper than pasta! and better than starving!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

testhop said:


> here is a mix that i realy like .
> boil 1 3/4 cups water put the ramen noodles and the chicken flaver pack
> and a pack of lipton cup of soup mix (cream of chicken) for 3 minutes stir well. serve hot.


I've been doing that for 30 years since I was first in the military and eating out of a wall locker when the mess hall was closed,
Or I had to eat out of a canteen cup in the field.

Bullion cubes help out the flavor also,
And for me, Chili powder helps out about everything!

Precooked 'Minute' rice also helps make it more filling,

And if you shred up Jerky in the water before you boil it, then pour jerky and water mix in makes for better taste and more meat.

Sure beats 'MRE's or that dehydrated cardboard the hiking food used to be.
Dehydrated hikers food isn't bad now, but it's OUTRAGEOUSLY expensive for what you get...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I like to mix in a can of mixed veggies,red pepper flakes and some diced onion and pour the whole thing over browned,shredded hamburger or turkey,depending on the flavor.

god that's dumb.everyone knows there's only one flavor,its the package that changes!LOL


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

One flavor is right, "Salt & MSG"...
I'm still looking for the meat in them! 

Debbie gets wound up, but I pick the dried peas out of them before I hydrate them... For some reason, and I don't know why, but dried peas give me the willies!
Just can't stand them!

Noodle 'Cup Of Soup' has always made it palatable, and it's dumping more calories in the diet real quick, so I'm not against it as all.
Makes GREAT trail/camp food that weighs nothing, tastes good, warms you up and takes very little time to make, even with partly frozen hands!

Cup of soup and minute rice makes a pretty good 'Canteen Cup' meal,
Even better if you have jerky or tuna to add...
Light, fast, tastes good and doesn't cost a fortune...

Cleanup afterwards is easy too, it doesn't stick to the container you intend to reuse at the next meal, so that's worth something!
I used to have that dehydrated beef stew from the hiking food places,
And that was like trying to clean label glue off a jar!
You needed chemical weapons grade cleanser, dynamite & Jack Hammer to get it out of the canteen cup!

With ramen it's Swish-Wipe-Rinse, shake dry and you are off to the races again.
Being a LAZY bachelor for so many years, I REALLY APPRECIATE that! 

Debbie through I was nuts when we started dating,
I only had about two plates, bowls, and flat ware services...
If you only have TWO, then you MUST wash the dishes to have anything to eat...
Give me a full set, and in no time the full set is dirty and I'm dreding having to wash them...

Now we have a dishwasher, but it's not any better at dishes than I was! 

You still have to check things CLOSE to make sure the last meal you used it for isn't joining the next meal!

She never could understand why I could put 3 hours in cleaning the show car or guns, but wouldn't stand in front of the sink for 15 minutes to do dishes!...
Must be a man thing because I don't know any guy that likes to do dishes! :sssh:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ever try Ramen stir fried? that has great utility as a side dish!


----------



## Kaytastrophy (Mar 24, 2010)

Why not try the cooked ramen noodle minus the flavor pack with salad dressing and seafood of your choice to make a seafood pasta salad. Since it will be hard to keep
mayo without electricity I have stocked up on italian salad dressing and dressing mixes
(Good Seasons) The noodles can be cooked or just add warm water and let them sit for
awhile then add your tuna or canned crab or shrimp or even chicken. Add the dehydrated onion with your noodles to soak and you have a one dish meal with veggies
of your choice. They really are a blank slate and very versatile. They can be crushed
up and added to your can of vegetables to make the vegetables stick with you longer as well. If you can find or have salad greens you can use them like you would croutons for
a crunch to your salad.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

This thread has some great seasoning ideas, I can't stand Ramen Noodles, but the scouts love them. I will try some of these suggestions at our fall encampment, sounds like they will be more pallitable.:congrat:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I love Ramen. I've eaten it my entire life and I go through phases were I eat it for a few months and then stop. Any way you look at it, I keep a lot of different Ramen on hand.


----------



## Akaalbany (Apr 8, 2010)

Ramen with 1 tbs sesame oil shredded carrot minced celery boil vegs in the wated with oil add to noodles while hot add 2 tbs peanutbutter and shredded green onion. Taste like fancy thai noodles. MMMMMM


----------



## tammyinbear (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all, I don't know if this site has been posted before, but if you put ramen in the search area you will come up with lots of different recipes using raman noodles. Enjoy
Freezer Bag Cooking, FBC | Trail Cooking


----------

